# Are there any single AAA headlamps?



## bgiddins (Aug 16, 2008)

Title says it all. Thinking of picking up a Petzyl E+lite that runs on CR2032 batteries, but was thinking it might be interesting to see if there are any 1xAAA headlamps out there.

Purpose is for a "get home bag".


----------



## HKJ (Aug 16, 2008)

bgiddins said:


> Title says it all. Thinking of picking up a Petzyl E+lite that runs on CR2032 batteries, but was thinking it might be interesting to see if there are any 1xAAA headlamps out there.
> 
> Purpose is for a "get home bag".



If your can use AA, your can get the Zebralight it is a very versatile light, and also very small for a AA light.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Aug 16, 2008)

HKJ said:


> If your can use AA, your can get the Zebralight it is a very versatile light, and also very small for a AA light.


 
+1 A single AAA headlamp couldn't be much smaller than a Zebralight H50, and the chances that it would be better designed are almost nil. The H50 is the smallest AA light I've seen - put an Eneloop/Hybrid or a lithium AA in there and it would be great for a BOB.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 16, 2008)

I have an old CMG Tracer that uses 1 AAA. It has two very bluish 5mm LEDs and is not very bright. Not hardly water resistant, either. I probably would not recommend it, except for its tiny size. I think Gerber has or had an upgraded model with three LEDs (Tracker?) that is probably an improvement.

Geoff


----------



## bgiddins (Aug 16, 2008)

The Zebralight H50 is the other light I was considering, but it's an expensive headlamp to leave buried in a bag (x2 as my wife will be getting a bag as well) - $49 versus ~$24 for the Petzl. The E+lite is just adding another battery size - I'm trying to stick to AAA, AA and 18650 for any lights I purchase.

Given the runtimes of the E+lite though, battery runtime really isn't an issue - I'm looking for something to get from the office to home, not to some "survival" destination.

Will keep thinking about it. Zebralight makes a lot of sense for a proper BOB if it's standardized on AA.


----------



## bgiddins (Aug 16, 2008)

Gerber Triode is a single AAA headlamp - will look into it. It's also around the $20 mark. Not as lightweight as the Petzl E+lite though.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 16, 2008)

Of course there is. Fenix LOD clipped to a hat. Works great as a headlamp.


----------



## half-watt (Aug 16, 2008)

LED Lenser makes a 1xAAA HL. Cabela's sells (or at least sold) it. it uses a standard LEDLenser super-duper-powerized (or whatever LEDLenser calls it - "power tube" or something) reflector.

now get this,...

in order to preserve a hunter's need for exceptional balance an not throw off their shot (i'm attempting to be facetious here), the 1xAAA batt. box is REAR MOUNTED!!!

the batt box IS actually rear mounted, but...

more seriously, my guess is that the rear mount of a miniscule 1xAAA battery is b/c they also have a teensy-weensy lil' green LED in the batt. box (so one can be seen fr/behind by other hunters & either followed, or not accidentally shot at, as the case may be).

anyways, take Marduke's advice. either a Fenix L0D-Q4 or Tiablo MA1 makes a really good 1xAAA HL when clipped to a ballcap brim/visor. it is my preferred 1xAAA solution.


----------



## bgiddins (Aug 16, 2008)

half-watt said:


> anyways, take Marduke's advice. either a Fenix L0D-Q4 or Tiablo MA1 makes a really good 1xAAA HL when clipped to a ballcap brim/visor. it is my preferred 1xAAA solution.


Again... price is a factor - a quick look shows that they're both $40+ lights. I really would like to stick to a traditional headlamp format for this particular purpose.

Might try and dig up some runtimes and beamshots for the E+lite and the Triode for comparison and go from there.

cheers


----------



## bgiddins (Aug 16, 2008)

Think I've decided - the Petzl E+lite.

Petzl - 18 lumens for 35 hours
Gerber - 8 lumens for 4 hours

Given the usage in a "get home bag" - the Petzl wins hands down. If I was looking for a light for a "72 hour" bag I'd look to the Zebralights to maintain some battery commonality with a handheld light.

thanks all!


----------



## paulr (Aug 16, 2008)

bgiddins said:


> Think I've decided - the Petzl E+lite.
> 
> Petzl - 18 lumens for 35 hours
> Gerber - 8 lumens for 4 hours
> thanks all!



18 lumens for 35 hours from two coin cells is not even remotely realistic, sorry. I can believe lumens with fresh batteries, and I can believe useful light output (1 lumen) at the 35 hour mark. But not 18 lumens the whole time.


----------



## MojoLight (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the E+lite and like it, but it is directly driven and within several hours there is no difference between high and low. It most definately will not keep 18 lumens for 35 hours. It's also not light I would want to be navigating at night with, but it's fine for "around camp" type stuff.

Have you thought about the Ray-o-Vac 1aa sportsman extreme? The blue is plenty bright enough for most tasks and the 1watt white can reach out when you need it. Price is right too.

Other thought is the old River Rock or Streamlight Enduro (same light)...two aaa, two light levels, price is right.

JMO


----------



## bgiddins (Aug 16, 2008)

Oops - my post was a bit simplistic. I'm not expecting 18 lumens for 35 hours - I do understand direct driven lights taper off. Those were the only available runtime figures I could find though.


----------



## scott (Aug 16, 2008)

I do not (yet) own a Zebralight, but my understanding is that it is more of a work light, and not a "get you home" type of light. I don't think that many would recommend it for hiking. It would probably be even less useful if there were street lights or other lights around. 

Like others have said, I'd get a (Fenix) 1AAA with a clip and use it with a ball cap.


----------



## Citivolus (Aug 16, 2008)

scott said:


> I do not (yet) own a Zebralight, but my understanding is that it is more of a work light, and not a "get you home" type of light. I don't think that many would recommend it for hiking.



Having used both, I would never recommend an H30 or H50 for hiking. While it is a great utility headlamp for indoor use, and can light up a room quite well on high, you'd never be able to see more than a house or so down the block outdoors in a power outage. I like to see more than 5m ahead of me when I'm walking, thanks, especially in urban environments.

As a bit of a joke I just measured, and my E01 out-throws my H50 on high by 10%. The H30 is slightly brighter, but you get the point.

If you want a better feel for the H30 and H50, have a look at this set of beam shots. Click "head" down at the bottom to filter for just the headlamps that I was using. Distances of 5, 10, and 14m (~15, 30, and 45 feet) are marked in the reference shot. Mouse over the label on the left to bring up the related picture and histogram (no click needed).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## LED_Thrift (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for linking that set of beamshots Citivolus, they're very informative. I love the mouse-over for the quick comparison - that's a *great* setup.


----------



## half-watt (Aug 17, 2008)

the Petzl e+LITE, being Li coin cell powered, suffers fr/the same poor brightness-burntime problem that afflicts other Li coin cell powered lights.

i've seen curves of the light o.p. over time for the e+LITE and it resembles other Li coin cell powered lights.

the fact is that after just 30min of continuous burntime on HI, it is producing just 25% of its starting light output. after 1hr of continuous burntime it is only slightly brighter than if it had been running on its LO o.p. setting for 1hr. by 2hr burntime it is the same as the LO o.p. level and remains so for the at least the next 14hrs. at the 2hr mark it is only ~17% of its starting light o.p. level. it continues to drop off linearly until it is ~8% of its starting o.p. level at just 4hr of continuous burntime.

the only mitigating factor is that one often does NOT continuously use a Li coin cell powered light for 30min or longer. however, if one ever needed it as a long burning backup, then, IMO, it is definitely NOT the right tool for the job. 

this is the main reason i no longer use, even as a backup, a Li coin cell powered light. IMO, a 9V "transistor" battery powered Pak-Lite is far superior to a Li coin cell powered light.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 18, 2008)

My E01 plus Jakstrap combo makes for a nice camp headlamp. So UL and runs forever. I will post some photos from my setup in a few days. One thing I like about the Jakstrap is it can point the light down or to the front.


----------



## BIGIRON (Aug 18, 2008)

Philosophically, I prefer my emergency or "last resort" items to be the best I can get. If you're in a situation to need them, you need them to work and keep working. My wife has a E1 in her "get out of the office" bag, along with smoke hood and whistle.

I think the E0? and strap might be a good solution - multi-use. 

Stop and think - do you have a dedicated light, of any kind, IN your first aid kit?


----------



## Illum (Aug 18, 2008)

Coast has one, not the best but its a cool little headlamp to play with
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/coast_round-up.htm#LL7451

Available at Home Depot here:thinking:


----------



## half-watt (Aug 19, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> My E01 plus Jakstrap combo makes for a nice camp headlamp. So UL...



+1 JakStrap+Fenix (pick your flavor of Fenix or other similar small flashlight).

while i still collect HLs & use them fr/time to time, 2+ yrs ago, i made the switch to JakStrap+Fenix and haven't regretted it nor seen the need to move back to HLs (though now, w/Rebel/Cree/SSC being found in some HLs, e.g. '08 BD Spot for one instance, there is a small attractiion to use HLs a bit more).


----------



## half-watt (Aug 19, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Coast has one,...http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/coast_round-up.htm#LL7451



that's the one i was referencing in a prev. Post. mine comes fr/Cabelas and is useful when i have the need to wear coordinating Camo attire (must accessorize properly!! [please read that as a poor attempt at tongue-in-cheek humor]).


----------



## BIGIRON (Aug 19, 2008)

Halfwatt we understand -- it's just so gauche to wear Mossy Oak and TigerStripes at the same time. However, a plain olivedrab pistol belt does seem to pull them together nicely.


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 19, 2008)

Citivolus said:


> ...If you want a better feel for the H30 and H50, have a look at this set of beam shots. Click "head" down at the bottom to filter for just the headlamps that I was using. Distances of 5, 10, and 14m (~15, 30, and 45 feet) are marked in the reference shot. Mouse over the label on the left to bring up the related picture and histogram (no click needed).
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


wow that page is awesome. Thanks!!

:goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## half-watt (Aug 19, 2008)

BIGIRON said:


> ...However, a plain olivedrab pistol belt does seem to pull them together nicely.



+1 

exactly what my mother taught me when i was a wee bairn one. an OD belt goes w/so many outfits - absolutely obligatory for one's wardrobe.


----------



## half-watt (Aug 19, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> wow that page is awesome. Thanks!!...



+1 many thanks.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 21, 2008)

half-watt said:


> +1 JakStrap+Fenix (pick your flavor of Fenix or other similar small flashlight).
> 
> while i still collect HLs & use them fr/time to time, 2+ yrs ago, i made the switch to JakStrap+Fenix and haven't regretted it nor seen the need to move back to HLs (though now, w/Rebel/Cree/SSC being found in some HLs, e.g. '08 BD Spot for one instance, there is a small attractiion to use HLs a bit more).


 

Yea the E01 is very UL so I don't even feel it on my head. I am thinking of adding a LOD to the mix.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok here is my AAA headlamp. It is a Jakstrap + E01.

http://www.ems.com/catalog/product_detail_square.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441778425&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574489160706&bmUID=1209999683343&emssrclnk=crosssell

NiteIze also makes a headband to hold a small flashlight.

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=61

But it is the two positions allowed by the Jakstrap that makes it more practical for a headlamp.








Most of the time I use the lower position as this allows for illumination of the ground right in front of me. This is what I need for camp tasks and works well walking around near camp for wood or night bathroom excursions as I don’t need to lower my head to see the ground.







The E01 is secured by stretchable fabric but just to be on the safe side I use a little Kevlar line. Not needed but learned long ago to play it safe. The headband can also stretch and is adjusted by Velcro. Some adjustment a bit off to the side is needed to prevent glare but with just a little bit of practice a good placement can be found that both reduces glare and allow for frontal illumination.







The Jakstrap can use most small single AAA flashlights but works so well with the Fenix E01. The E01 has an LED sunk deep into the bezel. This keeps glare down. The regulated runtime is 10 hours before output reduction using just a single AAA battery. So the system runs a long time and is UL. I can hardly tell it is even there. The light has a good amount of flood. A tight spot light is not all that good for a headlamp but I wouldn’t explore any caves using a single AAA flashlight attached to a headband. If anyone is looking for an extremely light and long running headlamp with good illumination for camp tasks this is something to be considered. The Jakstrap is cheap at around 6 bucks and is made in the USA.


----------



## bgiddins (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks - that Jakstrap looks just the ticket.


----------



## qtaco (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of somewhere in Australia where you can buy the Jakstrap, or perhaps a US based store that has reasonable shipping to Aus?


----------



## revolvergeek (Sep 12, 2008)

MojoLight said:


> Have you thought about the Ray-o-Vac 1aa sportsman extreme? The blue is plenty bright enough for most tasks and the 1watt white can reach out when you need it. Price is right too.
> JMO



+1 . These are killer little lights for the money. Compact with good brightness and reasonable runtime. The only bummer is that on both of mine, all of a sudden the white led won't turn on anymore when the battery gets too low. Red and blue still work fine, so you won't be stuck in the dark, but it something to remember.


----------



## MorePower (Sep 12, 2008)

revolvergeek said:


> +1 . These are killer little lights for the money. Compact with good brightness and reasonable runtime. The only bummer is that on both of mine, all of a sudden the white led won't turn on anymore when the battery gets too low. Red and blue still work fine, so you won't be stuck in the dark, but it something to remember.



In my testing of the Rayovac 1AA headlamp, I found the cell needs to be able to supply ~250mA at a minimum of 0.8V for the red LEDs to start. Once the light is on, it will run the cell down to 0.6V, provided the minimum current as shown in the table below is supplied.


```
Current
Red      ~250mA
Blue     ~170mA
White    ~750mA
```
Interestingly, the above currents, plus or minus a bit, were drawn regardless of Vin within a range of 0.6V to 1.7V. Note that the lowest draw is from the blue LED, so for extended runtimes that's your best bet.


----------

